# Heating and unknown switches



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Gd morning, firstly thank you for your input to my purple control panel which I am now upto speed with. Moving to my now still outstanding issues. 2000 autotrail cheiftain, I have just got back from my first weekend outing (motorhome NEC show at Birmingham) I filled up my fresh water tank and turned on my internal pump and ran all the taps through, so now my water is flowing lovely without spluttering.....but I have the carver cascade rapide heating controller (pictured below) which according to their handbook is showing me all the correct lights. I turned it on for 1 hour but my water is still stone cold. I was off grid therefore running it off LPG, but unsure that the gas is actually feeding the heater? Is the heater broken? Fuse (unsure of location)? Or is there another switch to turn/press?
I also have a switch by the habitation door that lights up red (pic below) that I have no idea what that does?? 
Finally there is another switch down near the floor in the lounge which I think is on the 230v system which I havent plugged into as yet but completely unaware of what that does either? (Pic below). 
Any help and guidance on any or all of these issues would be greatly appreciated. Other than that, I'm totally loving being in this lifestyle/community.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi MrFrench. My old 2000 Hobby had a switch like that beside the kitchen bar and enclosed boiler. It powered the electric water heater. Just half hidden by the curtain.

Ray.


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi Ray, I thought that might be the case, so I had that on along with the internal pump along with carver button but still cold?? Your hobby looks super clean too 😉


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly Hobby gone now after sitting around for over two years unused. 
I would still favor the electric water heater and maybe the element has gone or a fault on the wiring. The only other thing that mine had on the left was an Inverter switch.

Ray.


----------

